# News - What do you use to keep track?



## Twiddle (2 June 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if someone can point me in the right direction for getting all the required information regarding news and events that you need to be aware of while you are trading.

News sites, RSS feeds etc

Cheers


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (2 June 2010)

Twiddle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wondering if someone can point me in the right direction for getting all the required information regarding news and events that you need to be aware of while you are trading.
> 
> ...




I find this does the job most of the time for me. 

I use a plug in for NT that links directly to that site, but just feeds straight to my chart, very handy 

Like so....


----------



## Twiddle (2 June 2010)

Cheers Sam, I will take a look into it.


----------

